# Verkauft, Kettler Safari Adventure S, Fahrrad, Shimano Sakae SR,



## fluppe (21. August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen , einen “Komplett“-Abnehmer für das Fahrrad scheint sich nicht so leicht zu finden.
Gibt es Interessenten für die Einzelteile?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Mülheim (Ruhr) finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				












						Kettler Safari Adventure S MTB 80er Jahre, Sakae SR MTP-110 MTE-100 MTS-100
					

Kettler Safari Adventure S MTB 80er Jahre, Sakae SR MTP-110 MTE-100 MTS-100 in Sport, Radsport, Fahrräder | eBay



					www.ebay.de
				




Gruß


----------

